# TNT Veggie Side Dish



## chiklitmanfan (May 20, 2014)

Begin with a couple of TBSP of olive oil, carmelizing a quarter of an onion and a TSP of minced garlic.  Salt and pepper to taste, add a little Italian seasoning and a few shakes of balsamic vinegar.  Lastly, stir in fistfuls of fresh or frozen cut-leaf spinach, (thawed)then cover to let steam.  This recipe works easily as well with green beans.


----------



## pacanis (May 22, 2014)

I made this last night. Not bad.


----------



## CarolPa (May 22, 2014)

This is similar to how I cook my kale.  Yesterday I was a little short on kale so I added in some fresh leaf spinach.


----------



## pacanis (May 22, 2014)

I was thinking it would be good with kale. It kind of overwhelmed the spinach, but I may have put one dash of balsamic too many in.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 23, 2014)

I had always hated spinach.  Then someone fed me some raw fresh spinach in my late teens. I was sold.
You see, what Popeye ate, is not fit for human consumption.

The recipe sounds fine, but I would just barely wilt the spinach and skip the Italian seasoning.   Just a few tosses in the pan and then serve.


----------



## CarolPa (May 24, 2014)

My husband would never eat spinach because he never had fresh leaf spinach.  Lately I have been putting it in salad and he has been eating it and says it's just like lettuce.  But he still won't eat it cooked.  Says it looks like seaweed!


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 24, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> My husband would never eat spinach because he never had fresh leaf spinach.  Lately I have been putting it in salad and he has been eating it and says it's just like lettuce.  But he still won't eat it cooked.  Says it looks like seaweed!



I am in full agreement with your husband Carol.
It is cooked spinach that I despise.  Cooked down like they do mustard and collard greens. I do not like those either.  They are over cooked in my opinion.
Yet a raw baby spinach salad is one of my favorite foods.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for your comments and interest.  Yes, Kale can be substituted for spinach, especially if it is young.  Some Kale is just plain tough whether it is raw or cooked.  Yes, go easy on the Balsamic, garlic, and spices.  I don't like to overwhelm the flavor of the greens but just accentuate them.


----------



## Stock Pot (May 25, 2014)

*Going to try it.*

My wife just came back from the supermarket with a bunch of spinach, so this is perfect timing.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 30, 2014)

That sounds great! I'll try it.


----------



## Zereh (May 30, 2014)

I love my spinach and kale done like this, I've even used arugula when I didn't have the first two. I always top mine off w/ a poached egg as well. And it's dinner at least one a week!


----------



## shells4 (Jun 2, 2014)

Think this would work with Swiss Chard?  We will have large amounts of that from 
our garden this summer. 

I love fried eggs over spinach with a little parm. cheese and fresh tomatoes.  yum


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 2, 2014)

shells4 said:


> Think this would work with Swiss Chard?  We will have large amounts of that from
> our garden this summer.
> 
> I love fried eggs over spinach with a little parm. cheese and fresh tomatoes.  yum



I think it would work with any sturdy greens.


----------



## CarolPa (Jun 2, 2014)

I love swiss chard but when I planted it, the rabbits ate it all.  Bummer.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jun 2, 2014)

CarolPa: Get a small .22 varmint rifle and just pick off those cute little fuzzy rodents, one by one.  (Don't worry, just funnin' all of you animal lovers!)  {:-D]


----------



## Zagut (Jun 2, 2014)

Spinach is one of my favorites and since I've been on rat poison it's good for me if I drink a few more then I should. 

I usually have it in a salad or just steam it until wilted, add butter S&P and it's good to go.

This recipe looks good and I'll give it a try. How can you go wrong with onions and garlic? 

What is/are "Italian Seasonings"? Is it a certain mixture of herbs? Italy has many varied dish's and I'd like to know what flavor profile I'm shooting for here.  

Now as far as those rabbits go........ A .22 is a great suggestion. They are tasty and I'll bet you can even find a recipe for them with spinach or other greens.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 2, 2014)

Italian seasoning is just what it sounds like, a mixture of various herbs like oregano, basil, thyme, marjoram... what you might add to a spaghetti sauce. It used to be my goto seasoning when I felt like spicing up some green beans or other veggie I was sauteing, but then Herbs de Provence came into my life  I still keep some Penzeys Italian seasoning on hand though.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 3, 2014)

For people that like spinach (or for those that won't eat it any other way) try this:

 Salt
1 lb. baby spinach (about 16 loosely packed cups)
2 Tbs. plus 1 tsp. toasted sesame seeds
1 tsp. granulated sugar
4-1/2 tsp. soy sauce
1 Tbs. unseasoned rice vinegar
1/2 tsp. Asian sesame oil

Just cook the spinach in a little water--- squeeze really dry. (I've used frozen spinach as well)

Then play with how much of the seasonings you use. I probably add a bit more sugar. Serve cold or room temp.

The directions on this site sound too complicated. It really isn't.

Japanese Spinach with Sesame and Soy


----------



## Zagut (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Pac. I figured that was such. Just didn't know if there was some set ingredient list in set proportions that was called "Italian seasoning".  

Cave that looks good too.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jun 5, 2014)

Sometimes I use pierogies as a side dish, not more than one, tho. Usually steamed brocolli or raw cauliflower with cheese dip works.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 5, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Italian seasoning is just what it sounds like, a mixture of various herbs like oregano, basil, thyme, marjoram... what you might add to a spaghetti sauce. It used to be my goto seasoning when I felt like spicing up some green beans or other veggie I was sauteing, but then Herbs de Provence came into my life  I still keep some Penzeys Italian seasoning on hand though.



I don't know if this would be the same but for years I've made the  *Eight to Two* salad dressing. Eight T. olive oil and 2 T. red wine vinegar. S & P. Almost always add chopped garlic to it but a person doesn't have to.


----------

